# Syncing Apple TV over WIRED network painfully slow



## Rubbie (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a first generation intel iMac (802.11g) a new airport extreme base station and a 160 gig Apple TV. I recently switched from a wireless network because of interference (I am in a condo and have about 15 other strong wi-fi connections close by) by hooking up my iMac gigabit port to the airport gigabit port on the EBS, I also hooked up the ATV to the EBS gigabit port as well. (I have turned off the broadcasting on the EBS)

The ATV is blazing fast when connecting to content on the internet (YouTube, renting movies and watching HD Podcasts). My iMac connecting to the internet with about 5mb download and 200kb upload speeds. However when I try and sync stuff from my iMac to the ATV it is painfully slow, when I try to play songs from my ATV that has not been synced with my iMac it just makes the ATV stop and start and hiccup. Even though there was a lot of interference it was a lot faster over wi-fi.

I have tried 2 sets of cables as well as changing the ports that ATV and iMac are connected to on the EBS. I have also tried connecting the ATV directly to the iMac with no change in syncing speeds, the istat pro widget said i was getting about 60kbs output speeds when connected directly to the ATV? it shouldn't be so slow when connected directly? My network utility says my connection is 1Gbit/ and the ATV has 10/100 mbs built in and it would seem that when connecting to the internet it is getting these speeds.

I tried apple care and they were no help.

Edited for spelling


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It could be the difference between 802.11g and 802.11n. We have the latter in our iMac (1.5 years old, "n") and it syncs pretty quickly.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Might be time for a factory reset on the ATV. Something is definitely not right. Even 100BaseTX is on par or even slightly faster than 802.11n (in typical situations.)


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

It's possible that the Airport Base Station needs to be powered down for a minute or so. I had the first AEBS and after a few days it would just want a reset if everything was coming through wired. Can't give you a reson; just how it was for me


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I decided just to get the 40gb apple tv just to stream movies and music from my computer on a wired connection. That seems to work fine for me. I did try and sync my apple tv with like 10 movies over my N network but stopped it halfway through and went back to streaming cause it was taking too long to sync and seemed like more of a hassle than just streaming.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

One advantage to syncing is that you can pick up your TV and take it with you like a portable hard drive or a big HDTV screen iPod. I use mine at school instead of having to search through DVD's or, worse, VHS tapes to find what I need to show.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

One other thing is to make sure the software you have is up to date on the Apple TV. The last of the version 1 software was nice and stable but I don't think it's available anymore. The 2.02 version of the software fixed several bugs that persisted from the 2.01 update.


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

Orion said:


> One other thing is to make sure the software you have is up to date on the Apple TV. The last of the version 1 software was nice and stable but I don't think it's available anymore. The 2.02 version of the software fixed several bugs that persisted from the 2.01 update.


I prefer 2.0. I just upgraded from 2.0 to 2.02 and most of the patched plugins do not run as stable as on version 2.0.
So I will go back to 2.0.


----------



## Rubbie (Feb 27, 2008)

Got it fixed...

I tried another cable directly from my iMac to the Apple TV and I was getting amazing connection speeds 4gb etc... but when i connected the same cables to the gigabit port on the Extreme base station it would slow down to a crawl. So I ended up calling apple care AGAIN and I escalated and escalated with apple care and they connected me with the "3rd level base station support" who walked me through trouble shooting...it was the settings on the base station I had my "connection sharing" turned off to "Bridge Mode" instead of "share public IP address" what was happening was that all my traffic was going through the modem and slowing down. It is now fixed and blazing fast. 

if at first you don't succeed try with 3rd level support


----------

